# Ratchet cutter or cable cutter?



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm in the market for a few ne hand tools. I'm doing new resi (apartment and condos) so I'm going through quite a few feeders. I'm looking at a pair of ratcheting cable cutters by knipex or the journeyman Klein rabbit ear cutters. I'm just looking to see if it is helpful to have both, they're redundant to have both, or if one would be better over the other. Thanks!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Your boss should be supplying those tools. Spend your money on other things.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

i have a pair of ratchet cutters they're much better at work they supply big cable cutters but they won't do the job nearly as well as my 12 inch ratchet cutters.


----------



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm thinking small rabbit ears. Like 9". 

And is there anything specific to look at with ratchet cutters? I found some that can be backed out which I thought was good. And I would imagine most cutters can't go through steel or armored cable?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

dawgs said:


> Your boss should be supplying those tools. Spend your money on other things.


You silly Union guys! Don't you know the only way us Non-Union guys beat you on pricing is to make the employees pay for everything... Even our wages. It should be a privilege to work for us!

JK....

Really, the should be something the employer should provide, but maybe you are building your tool list to strike out on your own one day?... If so, I love the ratchet cutters!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

My philosophy is, "one can never have too many tools". But, when it comes to cutting large cables, nothing beats my cordless Portaband. Oh yeah, you said "hand tools". Never mind.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

If your purchasing the small 9" rabbit ear cutters that's fine. $150 ratchet cutters should be supplied for you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lightening said:


> I'm in the market for a few ne hand tools. I'm doing new resi (apartment and condos) so I'm going through quite a few feeders. I'm looking at a pair of ratcheting cable cutters by knipex or the journeyman Klein rabbit ear cutters. I'm just looking to see if it is helpful to have both, they're redundant to have both, or if one would be better over the other. Thanks!


For me, I wouldn't waste the money on a pair of Ratchet hand cutters.
I have tried all of them and they have a specific and not a general purpose.
For residential, I use a pair of Greenlee cutters. They are about 18" or so and will cut residential feeders in two seconds as opposed to ratchet cutters, going maybe 15 seconds.
Not that the exact time to cut makes a difference, it's just that the long handle cutters are always ready to go and the start/ stop time for the cut is quicker and less of a complete task.
I also have a ratchet cutter, about the same length for larger feeders. It I am cutting more than one set of feeders, I use an Ideal cutter that is powered by my battery drill.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> My philosophy is, "one can never have too many tools". But, when it comes to cutting large cables, nothing beats my cordless Portaband. Oh yeah, you said "hand tools". Never mind.


I can't imagine cutting low voltage cables with a portaband or a sawsall. It seems like a desperate move.


----------



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

Switched said:


> You silly Union guys! Don't you know the only way us Non-Union guys beat you on pricing is to make the employees pay for everything... Even our wages. It should be a privilege to work for us!
> 
> JK....
> 
> Really, the should be something the employer should provide, but maybe you are building your tool list to strike out on your own one day?... If so, I love the ratchet cutters!


I understand it's something the employer should provide but I'd rather slowly build my tool arsenal so I'm well set up when I start my own business.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tools have different uses. If you are pulling a bunch of cable, anything that cuts it is fine. If you are landing feeders in a switch gear that is cramped for room, the small ratchets can be really handy. 

I vote for the best tool that works for the particular job on the particular cable.

(yeah, I've used the sawzall when the knuckle busters were pitifully dull but it wasn't for the "final cut")


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I honestly would buy the Milwaukee M12 band saw for this and then you have it for everything else. 
If not just buy a basic pair of ratcheters.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Lightening said:


> I understand it's something the employer should provide but I'd rather slowly build my tool arsenal so I'm well set up when I start my own business.


They will probably be close to wore out by then.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I can't imagine cutting low voltage cables with a portaband or a sawsall. It seems like a desperate move.


Well, I wasn't talking about "lo-vo", bell wire, or signal cables. Ratcheting cable cutters are a bit over kill for UTP, also, don't ya think? I was referring to large POWER cables, ie. 250MCM, 500MCM, 00, 000, ya know, something ratcheting cutters would be used for. I use snips for Cat6 and below. Key word(s) "large cables" :blink:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

If I could only buy one I would get the ratchet cutters. I would skip the small cutters all together. If $$$ permit I would buy larger cable cutters when you had a specific job where speed was important. Cable cutters don't work well in tight areas.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Well, I wasn't talking about "lo-vo", bell wire, or signal cables. Ratcheting cable cutters are a bit over kill for UTP, also, don't ya think? I was referring to large POWER cables, ie. 250MCM, 500MCM, 00, 000, ya know, something ratcheting cutters would be used for. I use snips for Cat6 and below. Key word(s) "large cables" :blink:


Sorry Bananas, I was thinking that cutting medium and high voltage cables might be easy using a portaband if cutting up for scrap.

You can pull those wadded up panties out of your crack anytime:thumbsup: now.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am seeing most of the contractors where I work use the battery Porta Band for cable , strut and small pipe.

LC


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Sorry Bananas, I was thinking that cutting medium and high voltage cables might be easy using a portaband if cutting up for scrap.
> 
> You can pull those wadded up panties out of your crack anytime:thumbsup: now.


The OP mentioned feeder cables, and it does provide a clean cut, without the chisel point. And for scrap, there is NO OTHER tool. Besides, you ever try to cut unistrut, conduit, or, all-thread, with ratchet's? :blink: I'd even use it to cut farts if I could.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For residential:
These:









Then these:









Commerical, These:










And This for up to 750 MCM Cu










I have These for just a few cuts but, not for all day work. 









Also, a Red pair that I havent seen in a while. Maybe someone swiped them:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> The OP mentioned feeder cables, and it does provide a clean cut, without the chisel point. And for scrap, there is NO OTHER tool. Besides, you ever try to cut unistrut, conduit, or, all-thread, with ratchet's? :blink: I'd even use it to cut farts if I could.


Ive seen people insist on cutting with a cut off wheel. Usually people that were in other trades before getting into electrical work.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Ive seen people insist on cutting with a cut off wheel. Usually people that were in other trades before getting into electrical work.


Yeah, it seems no matter what you do, there's always a "better" way, or a "better" tool. Then came the cordless portaband.


----------



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I honestly would buy the Milwaukee M12 band saw for this and then you have it for everything else.
> If not just buy a basic pair of ratcheters.


I already have the m12 system started. Is the m12 portaband powerful enough for unistrut, threaded rod, etc... as well? Or would I be better off holding off and getting the m18?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

The m12 band saw will cut deep strut and pipe up to 1 1/2" and threaded rod all day long. Deep strut is faster with a corded band saw obviously. I also use my m12 band saw for cutting larger wires and cables, such as feeders and ser and 250s, 500s, etc etc.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lightening said:


> I already have the m12 system started. Is the m12 portaband powerful enough for unistrut, threaded rod, etc... as well? Or would I be better off holding off and getting the m18?


It and the SDS are my two favorite M12 tools.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> The m12 band saw will cut deep strut and pipe up to 1 1/2" and threaded rod all day long. Deep strut is faster with a corded band saw obviously. I also use my m12 band saw for cutting larger wires and cables, such as feeders and ser and 250s, 500s, etc etc.


The milwaukee metal cutting saw cuts up to 2" and is faster and lighter then the M12 band saw.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

tjb said:


> The m12 band saw will cut deep strut and pipe up to 1 1/2" and threaded rod all day long. Deep strut is faster with a corded band saw obviously. I also use my m12 band saw for cutting larger wires and cables, such as feeders and ser and 250s, 500s, etc etc.


What sorcery is this?
Do I need one of these?


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't waste your money on those fancy cutters. Get m12 sawzall. Plus you won't need your hacksaw anymore.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

zac said:


> The milwaukee metal cutting saw cuts up to 2" and is faster and lighter then the M12 band saw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


... and it's a little one-trick pony.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> ... and it's a little one-trick pony.


Because it cuts everything the M12 bandsaw does deeper, faster and is also a pound lighter? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugs (Jan 29, 2013)

zac said:


> The milwaukee metal cutting saw cuts up to 2" and is faster and lighter then the M12 band saw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Not to derail the thread, but . . . yep. The milwaukee metal cutting saw is great - use it all the time. Strut, pipe, cable, etc.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Mugs said:


> Not to derail the thread, but . . . yep. The milwaukee metal cutting saw is great - use it all the time. Strut, pipe, cable, etc.


Not to mention it screams like a banshee...


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

zac said:


> The milwaukee metal cutting saw cuts up to 2" and is faster and lighter then the M12 band saw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Some reason I read this as their cable cutters, not metal cutting saw. Reading is hard!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> Some reason I read this as their cable cutters, not metal cutting saw. Reading is hard!


No you were right concerning cables cutters.
My take was on the impact bandsaw vs the practicality of the metal cutting saw.
I will cut cables with the best option available...as long as it's not live! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd go for the small ratcheting cutters. I have some Klein cable cutters that rarely see use. I have a large ratcheting cutter that rarely sees use. Small ratcheting cutters get into tight spaces and are easier on the hands for me. I'll use a hackzall for larger, say 4/0 ser or MC.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I'd go for the small ratcheting cutters. I have some Klein cable cutters that rarely see use. I have a large ratcheting cutter that rarely sees use. Small ratcheting cutters get into tight spaces and are easier on the hands for me. I'll use a hackzall for larger, say 4/0 ser or MC.


Oh man, you guys and the hacksaws . :001_huh:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Oh man, you guys and the hacksaws . :001_huh:


He didn't say "hacksaw"... he said "Hackzall", as in the compact Milwaukee battery saw.

But as far as hacksaws go, I agree. Why do people still use them? I swear I haven't touched a hacksaw since 1997. Do they still sell them? 

Well, I've got some stairs to build for my back porch... time to get my Buck Brothers hand saw out. Now where did I leave that bit and brace?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of this may come from the fact that I don't do a lot of pipe and if I do, its likely pvc. My day to day work more likely deals with some flavor of SE or maybe MC for feeders. I haven't used a bandsaw in 15 yrs. Not that there's anything wrong with doing it that way. I suspect the bandsaw does a much neater cut on unistrut, but I might do strut once a year.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

nrp3 said:


> Some of this may come from the fact that I don't do a lot of pipe and if I do, its likely pvc. My day to day work more likely deals with some flavor of SE or maybe MC for feeders. I haven't used a bandsaw in 15 yrs. Not that there's anything wrong with doing it that way. I suspect the bandsaw does a much neater cut on unistrut, but I might do strut once a year.


This is a good point. What might be best for me might not be a good purchase for you. The bandsaw (baby bandy) is ideal because I already have it in my tool bag, since I work at least half my jobs running pipe, maybe more. Which is why these "no, my idea is best!" threads are dumb.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> He didn't say "hacksaw"... he said "Hackzall", as in the compact Milwaukee battery saw.
> 
> But as far as hacksaws go, I agree. *Why do people still use them? I swear I haven't touched a hacksaw since 1997. Do they still sell them? *
> 
> Well, I've got some stairs to build for my back porch... time to get my Buck Brothers hand saw out. Now where did I leave that bit and brace?


Yeah, it is the second tool you give an apprentice!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but I hate the small slivers of metal that sawing cable tosses around. Use a cable cutter and don't stress the small stuff.


----------

